# New 10g planted tank... confused readings.



## Dyjital (Jul 15, 2010)

My new planted 10g tank:









The part that's confusing to me is this:

Day #1: I ran at 5ppm nitrAte levels

My ammonia levels have been decreasing since day #1.
My nitrIte levels have NEVER went up from 0ppm.

Now I'm at day #6:
Ammonia: 1ppm (normal)
Nitrite: 0ppm (seems odd I never had a nitrite spike)
NitrAte: 0ppm

Fish in the tank: 
4 Bloodfin Tetras since day #2 of the tank being setup.

To me it appears that any byproduct of the ammonia breakdown is instantly being converted to nitrIte but then it's instantly being converted to nitrAte and once again instantly being used by the plants.

(other photos here of the tank)

The only other issue I have with the tank is the tannins. I ordered some Purigen that I have read does a good job with clearing them up in the water. Not worried about color.

So with all that said. Am I crazy or is my logic correct?

(I also have a 22g moderately planted community tank here) and that one is doing really well right now with 12 fish.

Most recent photo (yesterday) of the tank:


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm are you using a bacteria culture starter? 

i am by no means an expert on anything, but if your tank is ATM over loaded with nitrobacter(sp?), due to you adding them physically, the little buggers might be "converting" the nitrites into nitrates faster then you can test it, but as your tank cycles a huge number of your starter bacteria will die off and you should see spikes like normal

idk this might be true might not.


----------



## Dyjital (Jul 15, 2010)

I have not added any starter bacteria. Everything that this tank has done is on its own course.

which is what surprised me. 

I'm going to test again today to see what's up but that was my thought as well. 

Too many of one bacteria and not enough of the other.


----------



## Dyjital (Jul 15, 2010)

Appreciate the replies.

Though the question is as follows. I'll simplify it from the original post.

When I started the tank my nitrates were at 5ppm.
Ever since they have continued to drop... even without water changes. Ammonia lowered, nitrites stayed at 0.

Gah... I think I know what's up anyway.


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

it is weird to have 5ppm nitrAte levels with what im guessing is RO water or dechlorinated Tap water in a new tank with no fish on what is the first day.. now that i re-read your OP (i thought your Ammonia was @ 5ppm), my money is on your first test was effed up and 1 PPM Ammonia form 5 days of 4 Bloodfin Tetras pooping. other wise the NitAte never should of left your tank and if yout Tap water is 5ppm of Nitrate then thats bad lol

if that is the case your At the first part of your cycle and lets hope you picked up some firends to take care of that Ammonia soon -.o GL


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You can have nitrates in your tap water. I have some in mine. 5ppm is not a bad level. Your plants will like it. I think your ammonia is rising because your fish are creating it and you don't have enough bacteria to change it over yet. Your plants can take up ammonia as well. I would not call your tank moderately planted. It looks pretty sparse to me. Also 4 bloodfins is not a lot of fish mass for a 10 g so I think you are just beginning your cycle. Also you want 0 ammonia, not 1. Cycling is inevitable. If you can, get more plants and keep changing your water. You'll be fine. If you have a friend with some mulm that will help a lot.

Good luck!


----------



## Reamer (Mar 3, 2010)

hmm i didnt know that Tex gal thanks for the info im guessing my probly @ 0ppm cuz i have a filter on my tap, hope i help in some crazy way despite being wrong


----------



## Dyjital (Jul 15, 2010)

My money was on the plants that I put in the tank doing some serious nitrate consumption.

Somewhere I heard that the elgeria densa loved nitrates, which could have explained the drop in nitrates from the beginning.

The tank is still doing well, plants are really starting to grow like weeds. I'm just hoping I have enough light for the amazon sword.


----------



## jclee (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't know if that would explain everything, though. Nitrates should _not_ have been present from the start, and as someone mentioned, they could be in your tap water, rather than developing in your tank. That would cause a reading of nitrates that decreased with time, since the tank is not yet cycled.

As for the lack of nitrites, this suggests an uncycled tank to me, as the nitrogen cycle cannot skip over converting ammonia to nitrite. Either the tank has not _yet_ had its nitrite spike (_and it will soon_) OR the nitrite test kit that you are using might be faulty or old.

Plants will use _some_ ammonia, ammonium, nitrite, and nitrate, and you're right that different species prefer different things, but with the number of plants in your tank, they should not be able to use up everything that is being produced. They would not be responsible for altering your readings significantly. (I don't think)...


----------

